# most stressful day of pregnancy :(



## Wantabean

hi yall :wave: i never really post but i have had the worst day of my pregnancy 
so my son was born critically ill last november and it was a case of touch and go. very scary no idea what happened and no idea if it will again so last week got admitted with suspected preterm labour and spent the week in hosp. they decided everything was starting to settle down so i got home but was having to come in every week for monitoring and was to slow right down and take it easy so was quite happy. well today i went up for my trace and it all went a bit dodgy 
i went in for my weekly monitoring and i felt great. was really really happy, chatting away to midwifes quite happy. i started to wonder why i was on monitor for so long but though they were prob just busy. midwife came back and gave me some lucazade. i was a bit confused coz adam was kicking loads but drank it anyway. ten mins later mw came back with some wine gums so i had a few of them too. they started to panic so in turn i started to panic. they explained to me that he was having to mny decelerations and not any accelerations at all thats exactly what happened wih cam. his heartrate then started dipping and alarms started sounding. by this point i text my mum and she got ready to come through to hosp. they said to me that i was to go for emergency scan and then come back. i asked what was happening as i was getting really worried. they said if the trace didnt improve i was getting admitted and would be getting the injection to mature his lungs and i wouldnt be leaving hosp still pregnant. started completely freaking out so txt jo and stressed her out lol i had scan and everything looked ok so they sent me for lunch and a lil walk about. came back 40mins later and went back on monitor for another hour and a half!! bloody long time i tell u lol at one point i had 6 midwifes standing round staring at trace and i could see the worry on everyones face. my mum arrived shortly followed by oh (he had called his mum to get cam and came through) they told me it still wasnt looking good at all. they called for a doctor and it just happened to be my really crappy consultant he said he wasnt to worried and quite happy for me to go home. all the midwifes were staring at him in disbelief so was i. he said i have to come in on tuesday for a scan and more monitoring and take it from there. i could bloody choke him!!! he was my consultant with cameron too andtold me everything was fine just days before he was born. he was quite clearly ill!! i am so so so stressed and i hate my consultant. i wish it had been someone else on as i would have felt more comfortable. i am absoultely shitting myself that him wanting to wait longer is gonna prove bad for adam seriously seriously stressed out i dont know what to do ladies. any advice? xxxx


----------



## sherryberry79

Deleted


----------



## vermeil

Hello wantabean! Sorry to hear about your rough day - any update since then? That doctor does sound awful. Well good news is you`ve reached 30 weeks, a big milestone in them these parts of bnb :) If you can reach 32 weeks it would be great, the lungs are mature by then. Do you have daily monitoring? I would insist to get the steroid jab anyway, there are 2 doses to receive, a few days apart. It would ease your mind.

Good luck - Keep on baking just a bit longer little Adam *hugs*


----------



## Wantabean

Hey thanks for reply :) I have spoken to a few midwifes that I trust and even though I don't like consultant he is the best so gonna ride it out for now. I spoke to him and told him I don't particularly agree with his attitude towards me as the patient but I will trust his medical opinion and he seems to be a lot better now. He is a lot more professional with me now rather than just kinda waving things off. I was in a few days after this post with bleeding but everything semmed ok and the trace looked a lot better so was a bit reassuring. In everyweek for monitoring and scans but if I want to go in everyday then I can. Have been told to make a kick chart so we can see a distinct pattern etc. Also have the promise that if I have a trace like that last one then they will give me the steriod shots. I don't know how comfortable I am yet and I still feel something is wrong but really not much I can do except put my trust in the doctors to do what is best iykwim? Lol I have def calmed down a bit but if Adam isn't as active my stress levels go rocketing lol I had a scan yesterday and it showed that Adam is roughly around 3lbs 7 and the blood flow etc looks good so was reassuring. Seen cons afterwards and after talking with him feel a lot more happy. He probably thinks I'm bonkers but oh well lol I have set myself mini milestones and I'm really hoping that me reaching 37weeks and my section date won't do too much damage to baby so just one step at a time. 38weeks is my danger week where I wouldn't cope so I'm glad I won't reach it :) The min I feel something is not right I will be going straight up. Sorry for waffling lol hope ur well :) xxxx


----------

